# Everyone says my 2 year old is too skinny....



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

She weighs 24 lbs and just turned 2 a couple weeks ago. I don't concern myself too much with weight when I know she is healthy but I keep hearing the same comment from who ever picks her up.

How much does your 2 y/o dd weigh?


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

My little girl just turned 2 on July 31 and is 27lbs...I can't believe some think 24lbs is too skinny!!! How do you deal (with the comments I mean) with it?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

At 27.5mo, he now weighs 23 pounds. At 24mo, he was closer to 21-22lbs.

I get comments on his size from time to time, but he's healthy and meeting all his milestones. Someone's gotta be in the lower end of the charts, after all.

Nobody really notices how *skinny* he is unless he's naked. And that's not often in public.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

DD turned 2 on July 1st and was 23lbs at her 2 year WBV, which was two weeks after her birthday.

I love our pediatrician! She just said, "Some kids are just slender. I remember when my daughter was in the 5th percentile I about jumped for joy. So many parents are used to obese children, they have no idea what normal really is."

But most people don't know how thin or petite DD is until the see her in a swimsuit or unclothed. She has my round cheeks, so she looks like she's a cute chubster.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh heavens. My DS is 25 months and weighs 22.5 lbs. with all his clothes on. If she looks healthy to you and she eats some food...she's probably fine.

The doctor was showing us the chart and looked all pleased - "Look his growth was flat and now it jumped up! He had a growth spurt! He's almost on the chart!"


----------



## Hopefulmama (Jul 16, 2007)

As long as she is thriving, tell them to stuff it! My DD was the same size at the same age.


----------



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

your daughter is perfect. not "too skinny". i grew up with people telling me ALL THE TIME that i was "too skinny" and i still have a complex about it. my son is thin (2yo, 25lbs) and people have been forewarned to NEVER say skinny to him like it's a bad thing. i hate that.

it's far better to be underweight than to be overweight. so don't worry about her. she's perfect.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Twenty four pounds seems completely normal. If she's tall I can see that she might look skinny. My dd weighed the same but she's very short so she still looks chubby. As long as they're eating healthy I don't worry.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

My son was just at 23 pounds when he turned 2 and that was an "improvement" (he was off the charts at 18 months, though perfectly healthy). I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercups.nest* 
How do you deal (with the comments I mean) with it?

I just say she eats great, is very active and she loves green smoothies.

I guess people think the bigger the better and the bigger the healthier.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah was 25-5 at 24 months. He weighed in at 26-1 on the 12th of last month (27 months).


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DivineMrsM* 
it's far better to be underweight than to be overweight. so don't worry about her. she's perfect.

Yet another misconception about being overweight. I've seen many healthy overweight people who are in far better health than someone who is underweight. Being underweight as an adult can be considered just as unhealthy as being overweight. It all depends on the person

To the OP. My almost 4 year old son is small too but he seemed to go through a growth spurt. I would just ignore peoples comments and say "Yeah, but he's healthy!"


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

My 2 year old weighs 25.5 pounds.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

That's funny. My guy is a light weight - in 10th pctl at last check, but everyone is always saying how big he is! (Think it's the cloth dipes.)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD2 is 31 lbs but DD1 wasn't barely 24 lbs at age 2. She is 6 now and just gained 12 lbs in the last 1.5 years, she is still very thin though at 44 lbs. She is always been active, and healthy, just thin.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

My dd was 23 pounds at 2. She's also quite tall, so she's very, very skinny. When she was younger, the doctors were concerned, but she has stayed on her growth chart and is learning and developing, so we're all more relaxed about it (although I do wish she would eat more).


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

According to the WHO charts she's around the 50% percentile and therefore fine.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

My 25 mo DS is 23 lbs. People say he's small now and then, but not really anything about him being skinny. My ped isn't worried, he's healthy and all is good. Just smile if they say anything and let it roll off.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DivineMrsM* 

it's far better to be underweight than to be overweight. so don't worry about her. she's perfect.

Yeah, that's just not true.

If she's healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. Usually if you add a "The doctor said..." to a response, people will back off. "The doctor said she's perfectly healthy."


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually have my son's health record book in front of me in the office.

At 2 years old he was 26 pounds and 36 inches tall. He has always been long and lean. He was a big babe at birth (8lbs 12oz) and then quickly fell off the charts. But, he grew on his own curve and always met or exceeded milestones, so I never worried. Our daughter is proving to follow in her brother's footsteps.

I am slender person and am lucky to have a fast metabolism and assume he is taking after me.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't remember how much he weighed at age 2, but my 3.5 year old is currently 28 lbs. And my 1.5 year old is 17 lbs. So you can see my little ones are peanuts, too! I get it all the time, how tiny/skinny they are. But they are thriving, learning, playing, growing, eating and drinking and meeting milestones. I am not worried. If they were listless, their hair and skin and nails dull and brittle, their eyes sunken, falling behind, etc., etc... then I would be concerned. But people come in all different shapes and sizes, toddlers included!







:


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DivineMrsM* 

it's far better to be underweight than to be overweight.

I completely disagree.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

well i thought I would weigh in (ahem) from the other end of the specturm. Ds just turned 2 and is close to 35 lbs!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DD was 19 pounds at 24 months and now at 29 months is 23 pounds. She started gaining weight after we had her food allergies diagnosed and went off dairy


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

My DD is 25 months and 23 pounds







.


----------



## p31mom (Jan 1, 2006)

It's sometimes hard to tell by weight alone. My DD weighed less than yours at 2 years, and at 3 she was just 26#. However, she tends to be at the shorter end of the height spectrum so she's never looked skinny. We've gotten comments about how little she is when people hear her age -- we just respond that she's sweet and petite.







:


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

26 lbs and the wic office tried to tell me she's "almost underweight" (so's my almost-5 year old, by their charts)

In both cases, I told them I was not worried. Number one, their doctor is not at all worried, has not even once mentioned anything about their weight. Number two, they have no restrictions on what they eat other than a reasonable limitation on sweets. They eat full-fat yogurt, butter, oils, mayo, etc. No limits on amounts of cheese on stuff or anything like that.
No, I do NOT give in to their every request for fast food, but what parent SHOULD?

And third, and probably most importantly---their dad is over six feet tall and he talks about how he needs to gain weight!

Why SHOULD I expect *not* to have tall, slender children?!


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

DS weighed in at just barely 25 pounds at 24 months.

Personally, I like it. People look at him and usually underestimate his age, so they think he's a brilliant 18 month old!









Seriously, though, some kids are smaller. It's fine. My close friend has a very tall and mature-looking son who just turned three. He could easily pass for being over four, and people tend to expect better behavior out of him just because he looks older. It's hard to see how some people treat him.


----------

